# Mira in Front and Finish??



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow congrats to both Jessica and Mira!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Mira and Jessica ROCK as a team in ANY venue. Of course I am thrilled with her agility successes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooo hoooo congratulations!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah Mira & Jessica


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations Mira and Jessica!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wooo hooo!!! Thanks Michelle for letting me know about this thread! 

Thank you to Barb for telling me about the FFX titles!!! I finally sent something in, are you proud of me!!??

Of course I am always proud of my little girl Mira, she is so much fun!

Anyone want to scan and send it to me?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I will scan it and send it to you if you don't mind pm'ing your email address.
The forum email won't let you send attachments.

Congratulations again on such an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

PM sent!

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I scanned the page from Front and Finish so everyone can see it.

Hope this works.:crossfing


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I loved reading that.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats Jessica and Mira!

I never had a dog qualify for any of those awards. Conner should have for his novice title, his qualifying novice legs were 198, 199, and 198 1/2, but he also had an NQ thown in there. The NQ was mostly my fault though.

Colby, the little punk, should have had one for novice too. But on his third leg he decided he wasn't going to heel. Yep, stood there and watched me do a heeling pattern, despite repeated commands from me to heel. He'd take a few steps towards me and then stop and watch again. Then went out the next time and scored a 197 1/2. Yeah, he's a punk for sure.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks again for posting and for sending it to me. I am very proud of Mira. She is my special little girl, she is curled up next to me now!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

No way!!! Jess! You rock - this is so cool. Give Mira a big hug from our crew.


----------

